# ~¤HAIL CALL TO SMALLS¤~



## GooseGetter (Feb 20, 2004)

smalls....I can't seem to get a hold of you....Sent you some PM's and have not heard from you in a while.

If you could get get back to me that would help alot

Thank you


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

was it really necissary to post this in almost every forum?


----------



## GooseGetter (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm really sorry if it caused any inconvenience to anyone&#8230;. I know it's a little crazy but I need to get a hold of him because goose season is coming real fast and we talked about decoys and now I can't get a hold of him.

I'm sorry&#8230;I might have went to far, but if I can get a hold him then I will be happy

Sorry,
Adam


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

yeah I would say 3/4 of the forum is a little far. Maybe deleting some of them would be the way to go. Im pretty sure hot topics and the goose forum would have sufficed.


----------



## GooseGetter (Feb 20, 2004)

How do u go about deleting them?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

good point, ask Chris I suppose


----------

